# Handbrake stuck on!



## Delores (Feb 21, 2010)

Hi, we have been parked up for a month now with the handbrake on and when we have tried to drive it, it won't move. You can move the lever up and down but nothing happens and we can't see any movement from under the van.

I know it's been cold/frosty so it may have rusted on. Does anyone know how to fix it, hit it with a hammer somewhere? 

Its a Elddis sunseeker 2002. 

Thanks
Delores

ps sorry its in the wrong section


----------



## IanA (Oct 30, 2010)

Hi, you need to establish whether it is the cable that is jammed or the brake shoes/pads. You need to know what you are doing when lifting your MH on the jack - if you have any doubts, get a garage out to fix it. If you are reasonably competent, try the following. 

Are the brakes discs or drum - probably drum brakes, so it may be a wheel off and thump drum with a rubber hammer - you need to release the hand brake for this, so be careful that the vehicle is in gear and other wheels are chocked properly to prevent it moving and coming off the jack. 

You can't do much about the ground surface, so you may need a strong plank for the vehicle jack if the ground is soft. 
Try to rotate the wheel when it is clear of the ground - it could be that only one side is stuck. 
Take off the wheel and find a nice bit of brake drum that is clear of any hydraulic connections or other bodywork that you might hit - give it a few gentle taps whilst trying to rotate the drum. You can hit it a little bit harder if needed, but be careful if you are using a normal hammer as the drums are usually cast iron and can shatter if hit hard enough. You will probably hear the brakes release - normally a bit of a thunk or twang! You may have to repeat on the other side. 

Have you tried rocking the vehicle backwards and forwards using the gears? This sometimes works. 

Might be a breakdown organisation if this doesn't work.


----------



## loddy (Feb 12, 2007)

Probably shoes stuck in rear drums, as said try going back and forward they may come off with a bang, or choke wheel release brake and using heavy object clout the backplates and try moving again, that's what I would do.

This assumes its rear drums brakes, don't blame me for any injury or damage

Loddy ( old mechanic )

PS don't leave brake on for long periods


----------



## drcotts (Feb 23, 2006)

Hi
this is common if you have drum brakes on the rear. 

Check under the van and make sure the cable is moving when you pull the handbrake on. Check as far up to the wheels as you can.

if thats all ok then the shoes are stuck on.

try
Reversing.

if this doesnt work

Jack a rear wheel up and hit the rim of the wheel with a lump "ommer" 
If the wheel can be spinned before you hammer it then its the other wheel.

The drum may be difficult to remove . if this is so you may find some removalbe rubber plugs in the back plate of the brake disc. Take these out and use a screwdriver to lever the shoes towards the middle of the wheel. You may in extreme circumstances have to loosen a brake bleed nippe to let some brake fluid out but his is a last resort as the brakes may need bleeding afterwards.

if this doesnt work you will have to take the wheel and drum off and loosen the shoes.

Phill


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

When you go for an MOT you might find that you need new brake linings as I used to park with the brakes on in my car that I only used now and again and the Brakes stuck then so I rocked forward and back and they came unstuck.
Always park in gear if you are parking for sometime.


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

You will probably find a build up of rust on the discs and drums.
At home I park in 1st gear and use chocks. Still get a clunk when I move off.
Never park up for long periods with the handbrake engaged.
Select gear and use chocks. (not cadbury)
Dave p


----------



## Richard_M (Dec 17, 2010)

Call your breakdown company: that's what you pay for.


----------



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

DTPCHEMICALS said:


> Never park up for long periods with the handbrake engaged. Select gear and use chocks


Worth repeating.

Never park up for long periods with the handbrake engaged. Select gear and use chocks

Dougie.


----------



## Delores (Feb 21, 2010)

thanks all. Yes should have realised that would happen, happens to the car when off on hols for a week or two, knocks a bit until the rust clears then its all ok.

We are living in the van for a few months so not left in storage; it needs to be levelled so when we get it moving we'll level it and chock the wheels as much as we can and keep it in 1st gear. hopefully this will be steady enough.

How much damage can one do if we do try to accelerate a little harder to make the brakes pop free?


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

The answer to that is..
.
.
.
...
.
.

.
.
.
Anyones guess,

Dave p


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

It might free them and it might not. If not they would soon get far too hot so it's not such a good idea. Try a little rocking backwards and forwards, say a couple of meters each way. If they don't free after half a dozen goes give up. While you are doing that you could also try banging hard on the brake pedal, it may be the shoes which are stuck (assuming drums) or it may be the cable in which case banging the brakes won't help, Alan.


----------



## colpot (Jun 9, 2008)

I park the Rapido (Fiat) on the gravel drive and, having left the Handbrake once and took ages to free the brakes, now leave it in gear with the handbrake off (dont use chocks as the gravel does the job). However, even with the Handbrake off I still have to Forward-Reverse-Forward to free up the wheels (sounds like both front and back stick on).
Its due a service now so will ask the Mechanic to check it out.


----------



## kandsservices (Sep 5, 2010)

We used to reverse to release the brakes when we needed a car out of the compound (used to be a mechanic) or if that didnt work would hit the wheel studs with a hammer with the A drive up the road soon sorts out the brakes hope this has helped a little.I would park up without the handbrake on and leave in gear and choke the wheels.
Kev


----------



## Richard_M (Dec 17, 2010)

Just don't do it facing a wall!

I would give it a try but don't go mad.


----------



## Freddiebooks (Aug 9, 2008)

Out with the sledgehammer.....

..... show it who's boss !!!!!!

Failing that, I find plastic explosive can be quite effective. 

No need to thank me. I'm always willing to help.


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

Assuming we're talking Fiat here - If your 'van has disc brakes on the rear the handbrake will be operated by separate shoes which work inside a drum which is located in the centre of the brake disc (so called "top hat" arrangement). The way to free this type of handbrake is to remove one wheel bolt nearest to approx a "five minutes past" position (or rotate the wheel) so you can see a toothed wheel adjuster through the wheel bolt hole. By inserting a flat blade screwdriver you rotate the toothed wheel until the shoes move away from the drum, can't remember the direction you move it but only one way should be possible if the shoes are stuck. It may of course be impossible to turn the wheel to get the hole in the correct position if the brake is stuck, no suggestions here other than a big hammer I'm afraid.

BTW: This is the way you should adjust the handbrake on the Fiat models with rear disc brakes, doing it by adjusting the cable may cause the handbrake to stick in the "on" position - which is a possible cause of your problem.


----------



## poleman (Aug 31, 2008)

You have been given all the right advice. If you have drum brakes then you run a risk of pulling the bonded linings off the shoes with excess force.

With the handbrake released try rocking each wheel by hand, if that brake is locked it will be solid if not, it will rock very slightly forward and back.

When you've found the stuck one remove the wheel trim and gently tap each wheel stud in turn, if this doesn't free it you will have to hammer the backplate but not to distort it but to shock the shoes off the drums.

If you are on blocks you may need an assistant to drive the van up the slope to take the weight off the shoes as they will lock harder with weight against them.

You may find there is a lot of brake dust in the drum, when damp this can 'glue' the linings to the drum.


----------



## dikyenfo (Feb 16, 2008)

Too late now of course but if you know you are not going to use your MH for a while make sure that you operate the brakes so all disc/drum brakes are hot and therefore dry. The expansion of the metal will ensure clearance when the parts cool down but NEVER leave the h/brake on always use chocks.


----------



## loddy (Feb 12, 2007)

gaspode said:


> Assuming we're talking Fiat here - If your 'van has disc brakes on the rear the handbrake will be operated by separate shoes which work inside a drum which is located in the centre of the brake disc (so called "top hat" arrangement). The way to free this type of handbrake is to remove one wheel bolt nearest to approx a "five minutes past" position (or rotate the wheel) so you can see a toothed wheel adjuster through the wheel bolt hole. By inserting a flat blade screwdriver you rotate the toothed wheel until the shoes move away from the drum, can't remember the direction you move it but only one way should be possible if the shoes are stuck. It may of course be impossible to turn the wheel to get the hole in the correct position if the brake is stuck, no suggestions here other than a big hammer I'm afraid.
> 
> BTW: This is the way you should adjust the handbrake on the Fiat models with rear disc brakes, doing it by adjusting the cable may cause the handbrake to stick in the "on" position - which is a possible cause of your problem.


How can you turn the wheel if the brake is stuck on ?
Loddy


----------



## loddy (Feb 12, 2007)

Please put us out of our misery and bloody hit it.

Loddy


----------



## suedew (May 10, 2005)

asprn said:


> DTPCHEMICALS said:
> 
> 
> > Never park up for long periods with the handbrake engaged. Select gear and use chocks
> ...


How do you get an 'I am an engineer' to follow this advice :roll: 
I always leave MY car or the van in gear, get an ear bashing each time.
Dad was a haulier and mechanic, so am following the advice he gave me.

One of his favourite tools was a lump hammer lol

sorry for going off topic Delores, hope you get it sorted soon.

Sue


----------



## iconnor (Nov 27, 2007)

Is it sorted :?: yet then??? What worked?


----------



## loddy (Feb 12, 2007)

Come on Come on :roll: 

What did you do ?????????????????????????????????????? You can't still be sitting there

Loddy :? :?


----------



## emmbeedee (Oct 31, 2008)

suedew said:


> I always leave MY car or the van in gear, get an ear bashing each time.
> 
> Sue


Absolutely right, ALWAYS LEAVE VEHICLES IN FIRST GEAR. Remember all those stories of vehicles running away a while ago? All caused by ignorant people parking in neutral.
Whoever is giving you an ear bashing needs to read the Highway Code.


----------



## loddy (Feb 12, 2007)

WELL ???????????????/


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

Four days after initial pleading for help, he's obviously still stuck , or surely he would have been back with a result, wouldn't he :?: :roll: 

tony


----------



## loddy (Feb 12, 2007)

It sometimes makes you wonder whether it's worth replying to posters

Loddy


----------



## loddy (Feb 12, 2007)

2 skeletons found in a motorhome, the police after initial search of the site found a hammer lying in the grass and the cassette was full up, the police had nothing to go on


Loddy 8O


----------



## iconnor (Nov 27, 2007)

Have they disappeared down to Wheel Tappers and Shunters Club?
Come on OP is it sorted yet? What did you do in the end?


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

A big hammer on the drum usually works, but next time just leave it in reverse, not 1st as reverse is a lower gear.


----------



## ToffeApple (Nov 21, 2009)

Thanks Loddy - that comment really made me laugh!
a) because it eas fummy and
b) because my youngest had to do the same thing to my campervan yesterday. Who left the hand brake on then? :?: 

Went backwards & forwards a couple of tomes and they released with a bang. There's another lesson learned.
Also learned that just because the onboard battery charger tells me both batteries are Full, doesn't mean they are! So now it'll be a new battery charger!

Chris & Tilly.


----------



## ToffeApple (Nov 21, 2009)

Apologies for the typos. That'll teach me to Spellcheck before hitting the Submit button!

Chris & Tilly.


----------



## peribro (Sep 6, 2009)

Come on Delores - Unless your internet is stuck on as well you are showing as online at the moment. What's happened? Are you still stuck? Did you take the hammer to it?


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

He has been reminded of this issue on his other thread. :wink: 

tony


----------



## Delores (Feb 21, 2010)

Ok - flippin' eck! Are you unable to read the other thread? For those of you clearly only able to read one thread at a time I'll recap...

Steve started this thread and promised he'd said thank you - I'm sorry he didn't so thank you again for your advice. He freed the brakes by stamping on the pedal as advised.

If I sound as if I've lost my sense of humour it's because he's 300 miles away at his parents and I'm alone on here with Monty, both of us scared ****less in a howling gale.

So thank you thank you thank you for your advice.


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

It wasn't THANKS anybody wants It was the result of whatever action that was taken to enable you to move I f you read THIS thread in its entirety you'll get the picture.... hopefully.

tony


----------



## Delores (Feb 21, 2010)

Tony - I'm alone in a gale on the van. All I have is an iPhone & a very dodgy connection. Apologies for not reading all 4 pages in detail.


----------



## loddy (Feb 12, 2007)

Get off the van then and get in it , it will be safer

Loddy

P.S. what other thread


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Thanks Dolores, it's always good to hear what worked, Alan.


----------

